# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  a bull that never got weaned one year on

## Bill999

Im no farmer but I raise a few animals for my team each year for our freezers out of my hand reared quiet kiwi crosses that are mostly fresian
I put the nabours hereford/limozine bull over them about two years back and got a pair of bull calves 

Iv been waiting for over a year for the mothers to self wean/ kick off their calf which they havent and now the bulls are bigger than the cow mothers 
man they grow quick when they have endless food and milk to drink

anyway they last years calves august and september and still nursing. mothers have endless grass to eat so are in fantastic condition as well

my question is will they taste better than just grass fed?
im tempted to try one to see but id like to know if its going to be a major mistake
the only difference is they are still drinking milk but will that make the beef bad in any particular way

iv got a steer that is a year older that could still use a little growing time and basically bulls are a full year younger and basically the same size

they are also a little troublesome bieng entire bulls with horns so im a little motivated to eat it earlier than I should and am wondering if it is going to be similar to a veal type set up

----------


## 40mm

Sounds yum.
I wouldn't know though.

----------


## Maca49

I thought you were going to say it put its ring out trying to mate with mum?

----------


## DavidGunn

My guess is that since the stomach that used to digest the milk will be long gone so suckling milk will just go straight to the shitter.

----------


## DavidGunn

Replace the yearling with a weaner pig to suckle, now that will bring home the bacon.

----------


## hotbarrels

Go for it.  We used to run a house cow and the best beef we ever had was the rising two year old still sucking on mum.

----------


## Cigar

> My guess is that since the stomach that used to digest the milk will be long gone so suckling milk will just go straight to the shitter.


Yeah, nah. All the stomachs are still there, but the milk will be going into the rumen (1st stomach) rather than bypassing it straight to the abomasum (4th stomach) as happens in calves. But overall outcome is the same - the milk isn't being digested directly by the bull (the rumen microbes are digesting the milk, then the bull digests the microbes).

I'd be leaving the steer and eating a bull - the steer's eating quality can improve with time, the bull won't. And if the cow's are pregnant (quite likely since they are in good condition) they need a break from milking before the next calf arrives.

----------


## Bill999

Theses are about a month old pictures so he looks even better than this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bill999

Heres the steer for comparison 


And the bull


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DavidGunn

> Yeah, nah. All the stomachs are still there, but the milk will be going into the rumen (1st stomach) rather than bypassing it straight to the abomasum (4th stomach) as happens in calves. But overall outcome is the same - the milk isn't being digested directly by the bull (the rumen microbes are digesting the milk, then the bull digests the microbes).
> 
> I'd be leaving the steer and eating a bull - the steer's eating quality can improve with time, the bull won't. And if the cow's are pregnant (quite likely since they are in good condition) they need a break from milking before the next calf arrives.


I imagine the cow will be in calf with her son sucking and fucking her.

----------


## Cigar

> I imagine the cow will be in calf with her son sucking and fucking her.


Yeah, though apparently suckling has a contraceptive effect, but it's definitely not 100% as one of my Massey lecturers found out!

----------


## DavidGunn

> Yeah, though apparently suckling has a contraceptive effect, but it's definitely not 100% as one of my Massey lecturers found out!


Yeah, I tried that line with the wife and she still got pregnant.

----------


## Jhon

Eat it, yum! Grew up on dairy farm in dairy-beef days. Late cycle cows got AB straw for Simmintel. Calf partnered up with a three titter and sent to back of farm, 2 calves per cow. At 14-16mths they were huge, and quiet. Best one went in the freezer, the rest, and step-Mum, to the works..Best beef ever.

----------


## country cuts

If you are going to eat it you want to kill it before 2 year old 18mths is best before they start working and smashing fences. If keeping for eating steers are better. When processing the bull don't bother with rolled roasts or schnitzel just the main frying steaks mince corned beef etc and If doing sausages you may need some extra fat to go with them

----------


## rugerman

Lol yeah the shenanigans  those lectures get up to aye  :Have A Nice Day: 




> Yeah, though apparently suckling has a contraceptive effect, but it's definitely not 100% as one of my Massey lecturers found out!



The milk may add a bit more fat to their diet, so you may get a bit more marbling or subcutaneous fat possibly. Bit more protein too so will grow a bit quicker dependant on how much they are drinking. All my homekill lambs have been feeding for at least a year off the ewes since they all run together. Doesn't seem much difference to weaned lambs I've done for the odd mate ( ok all my mates are odd ). Although moos are usually done a bit older than lambs.

----------


## XR500

Dropped an 18 month old heifer still suckling her mum for the neighbours. Gut cavity had at least 15kgs of pearly white fat in it. Was bloody everywhere. Kidneys were buried inside at least 6 inches of fat. But tasted pretty bloody nice anyway.

Bulls, don't leave them too long (as has already been pointed out).

----------


## Bill999

> Dropped an 18 month old heifer still suckling her mum for the neighbours. Gut cavity had at least 15kgs of pearly white fat in it. Was bloody everywhere. Kidneys were buried inside at least 6 inches of fat. But tasted pretty bloody nice anyway.
> 
> Bulls, don't leave them too long (as has already been pointed out).


Looks like Ill grow on my steer and eat the two bulls first 

It will be good for me to get rid of them before they start to cause issues 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## country cuts

> Looks like I’ll grow on my steer and eat the two bulls first 
> 
> It will be good for me to get rid of them before they start to cause issues 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Steer will be fine till 2 or 3 year old other option for the bulls is to put them into the works get a bit of pocket monies for new toys

----------


## Micky Duck

yes definately put them in freezer ASAP...... if one turns nasty,it could do serious damage in a hurry....and the eating wont get better as it gets older.... they plenty big enough already....poor mums need a break....

----------


## Moa Hunter

The bulls are big enough but they are not 'prime' and not a good beef type cross shape, not like say a Speckled Park cross would look like. What I would do is wean them now and 'grain' finish them. Start 500grms Barley a day and build up to 2kg in addition to all the grass they can eat. Kill in two to three months. That will turn them into spectacular eating for steaks and roasts. Young bulls are good eating

----------


## DavidGunn

Make them all steers

----------


## Bill999

> Make them all steers
> 
> Attachment 184709


I was thinking I could do that to take the time pressure off things but iv picked up on that I probably shouldnt as they are too old now to steer?

I was sort of planning to do that once next years calves were set (which now they are) but have been told that isnt a good idea now that they are this big

Is that true or am I getting the wrong end of the stick/bad advise?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## XR500

Waaay too big to steer now. Would cost quite a bit for the vet to do it.

Can't send to the works. Trucks won't take them with those horns. At that age its an expensive exercise to get the horns removed by a vet.

And you would need a crush to put them in to do those jobs. A strong crush I suggest.

Much easier to shoot them in the paddock and have them home killed.

A back of the fag packet calculation: I would reckon you would be up for at least $500 to get a vet to come out and do all that.

----------


## Bill999

Thats what iv been told, so thats good 

Its meat for my crew and they are awesome so Ill stick to the plan 

Looks like Ill eat one shortly and the other (probably weaned) in 4-6 months


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cigar

It’s a vet job to castrate them at that age, legally pain relief (e.g. local anaesthetic) must be used over 6 months of age. Some vets recommend doing them before 3 weeks old, but most farmers would probably be 2-3 months.

----------


## Bill999

And just so I know what do you mean by waaay to big to steer

Does it cause problems or become ineffective (rubber banding) after they get too big?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bill999

> Its a vet job to castrate them at that age, legally pain relief (e.g. local anaesthetic) must be used over 6 months of age. Some vets recommend doing them before 3 weeks old, but most farmers would probably be 2-3 months.


Beat me to the answer before I even asked the question 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Moa Hunter

> And just so I know what do you mean by waaay to big to steer
> 
> Does it cause problems or become ineffective (rubber banding) after they get too big?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The pain is real serious and can knock them around. Also the 'purse' is so leathery that it doesnt dry out but will rot off ( unless the balls are cut out so you need the vet) and likely there will be infection at the ring without surgery to remove balls.
Dehorning is very simple if you Tee the vet up for when they have been velveting stags. A jab of Xylazine drops them and the vet will do a ring block with local anesthetic and saw them off

----------


## Bill999

I dehorned my original steers/mothercows years back and decided then and there it would be the last time I go down that track

the ones Ill keep longterm are my two mother cows and new(last years replacment calf thats now an heifer)

the rest are just walking meat storage for my crew/family 

its just a shame its so damn expensive to chop them up at the butchers

----------


## Moa Hunter

> I dehorned my original steers/mothercows years back and decided then and there it would be the last time I go down that track
> 
> the ones Ill keep longterm are my two mother cows and new(last years replacment calf thats now an heifer)
> 
> the rest are just walking meat storage for my crew/family 
> 
> its just a shame its so damn expensive to chop them up at the butchers


If you kill them at home and cut them into quarters to hang and handle there is probably a retired butcher around or an apprentice who would cut them up for you on an hourly rate.

----------


## country cuts

> I dehorned my original steers/mothercows years back and decided then and there it would be the last time I go down that track
> 
> the ones Ill keep longterm are my two mother cows and new(last years replacment calf thats now an heifer)
> 
> the rest are just walking meat storage for my crew/family 
> 
> its just a shame its so damn expensive to chop them up at the butchers


Usaly around $100 to kill and $1.50 per kg so should be looking at $4-600 depending on how many small goods you have made

----------


## DavidGunn

> I was thinking I could do that to take the time pressure off things but iv picked up on that I probably shouldn’t as they are too old now to steer?
> 
> I was sort of planning to do that once next years calves were set (which now they are) but have been told that isn’t a good idea now that they are this big
> 
> Is that true or am I getting the wrong end of the stick/bad advise?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everything in life is illegal or frowned upon, but those rings are really strong and that air operated hand piece hasn't come across a ball bag that it doesn't fit.

----------


## XR500

Yes, the cost gets to us too.

When we homekill now, we shoot in late July (coldest time of the year here at 600m ASL in the CNI), skin and gut hanging from the front end loader, then hang on the south side of the house under cover for 10 days wrapped in old sheets to keep any blowies running on antifreeze away.

After one and a half days on the knives you can get a bit over it all, but its all worth it when you get to eating it :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bill999

I have an awesome nabour that has a chiller for his pig hunting that Im sure if I cover the cost of power and chip a bit of beef his way will be more than happy to let me use it

how long do you hang a young bull in the chiller for? 7-10days like normal?

----------


## Bill999

> Everything in life is illegal or frowned upon, but those rings are really strong and that air operated hand piece hasn't come across a ball bag that it doesn't fit.


I bet you tell that to all your daughters boyfriends to keep em in line

----------


## Bill999

> If you kill them at home and cut them into quarters to hang and handle there is probably a retired butcher around or an apprentice who would cut them up for you on an hourly rate.


fuck it I like how you are thinking

I chop up everything else on 4 legs so how is a cow any different

plus It turns my guts how rough home kill guys are with their laxed attitude to cleanlyness and cross contamination with other blood on his truck tray

last cow he shot for me he hit in the nasal cavity then started explaining to me why it happened while the poor cow was snorting out blood
I had to tell him to shut the fuck up and finish the job

----------


## country cuts

> fuck it I like how you are thinking
> 
> I chop up everything else on 4 legs so how is a cow any different
> 
> plus It turns my guts how rough home kill guys are with their laxed attitude to cleanlyness and cross contamination with other blood on his truck tray
> 
> last cow he shot for me he hit in the nasal cavity then started explaining to me why it happened while the poor cow was snorting out blood
> I had to tell him to shut the fuck up and finish the job


Sounds like you have a bit of bad luck with your homekill guy. We do miss sometimes and have to give it a quick follow up. As for hanging it depends on the chiller if it's running around 2 degrees then 14 days is Allgood. If you want to do the job over a couple of weekends kill it 1 Saturday bone it the next Saturday and re hang in primal and pack it the 3rd Saturday. If the chiller is running warm or being opened all the time it shortens up the hanging time. Make sure the chiller is on and down to temperature before putting the beef in alot make the mistake of putting it in then turning the chiller on. For cutting a beef in half a bacho saw works good or if you have a reciprocating saw get a makita or bosch stainless blade don't use a chainsaw makes alot of mess and the bone fragments will go green first. Hope this helps out a bit

----------


## Cigar

I use a cordless reciprocating saw with a stainless blade (30 or 40 cm I think) for cutting sheep in half, it just whizzes through them.

----------


## Bill999

> Sounds like you have a bit of bad luck with your homekill guy. We do miss sometimes and have to give it a quick follow up. As for hanging it depends on the chiller if it's running around 2 degrees then 14 days is Allgood. If you want to do the job over a couple of weekends kill it 1 Saturday bone it the next Saturday and re hang in primal and pack it the 3rd Saturday. If the chiller is running warm or being opened all the time it shortens up the hanging time. Make sure the chiller is on and down to temperature before putting the beef in alot make the mistake of putting it in then turning the chiller on. For cutting a beef in half a bacho saw works good or if you have a reciprocating saw get a makita or bosch stainless blade don't use a chainsaw makes alot of mess and the bone fragments will go green first. Hope this helps out a bit



we have a reciprocating saw on hand too
and a front end loader on my tractor

that helps a ton especially with the scheduling side of things as its just intimidating to potentially mess up this many $$ worth of meat

I think the best way to handle the home kill guys is not watch them as i think he felt like he needed to explain himself rather than quickly finish the animal

the beef that came from that animal was great so at least it didnt have any toughening effect

----------


## Bill999

For a jersey I was happy enough with the steak 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rugerman

I either use a new hand saw, or my reciprocating one which I have taken all the paint off the blade. I do have a chainsaw where the oiler stopped working which I use if I have a few sheep to do or when I did a cow. most of the good stuff is in the hand quarters in a cow ( except the eye fillets etc) so it pays to take ya time with that bit. The homekill guy who did my most recent one charged about $4/kg for the chopping and packing. Only done 1 cow myself and that took me hours and hours to cut up. Done a heap of sheep but the moo is a bit of a different story. 




> I use a cordless reciprocating saw with a stainless blade (30 or 40 cm I think) for cutting sheep in half, it just whizzes through them.


That Jersey steak looks pretty good Bill. Some people are put off by the yellow fat but it all tastes the same I reckon. Good intramuscular fat in it by the look.

----------


## Bill999

> I either use a new hand saw, or my reciprocating one which I have taken all the paint off the blade. I do have a chainsaw where the oiler stopped working which I use if I have a few sheep to do or when I did a cow. most of the good stuff is in the hand quarters in a cow ( except the eye fillets etc) so it pays to take ya time with that bit. The homekill guy who did my most recent one charged about $4/kg for the chopping and packing. Only done 1 cow myself and that took me hours and hours to cut up. Done a heap of sheep but the moo is a bit of a different story. 
> 
> 
> 
> That Jersey steak looks pretty good Bill. Some people are put off by the yellow fat but it all tastes the same I reckon. Good intramuscular fat in it by the look.


it was fat everywhere which was great 

Im a little intimadated by the size and time it will take but Im pretty broke at the moment and I have a few people I can call on to give me a hand
If the nabour is ok with letting me use the chiller It will be a go

time to watch a few youtube videos tonite Id say

----------


## rugerman

lol mate I found about 6hrs of utube vids to watch before I did my one, but thought if I watch them all that's an extra 6 hours to do the job  :Have A Nice Day:  if you get into trouble just seam out the muscle groups and cut them across the grain for ya steaks. Good to use a hook maybe a bit like a wool bale hook to pull at the muscle while you cut along the seam ( very thin white membrane which is between all the muscles).

----------


## Louie

Are those bull horns big enough to make a couple roaring horns  @Bill999 ?

----------


## Cigar

> I either use a new hand saw, or my reciprocating one which I have taken all the paint off the blade. I do have a chainsaw where the oiler stopped working which I use if I have a few sheep to do or when I did a cow. most of the good stuff is in the hand quarters in a cow ( except the eye fillets etc) so it pays to take ya time with that bit. The homekill guy who did my most recent one charged about $4/kg for the chopping and packing. Only done 1 cow myself and that took me hours and hours to cut up. Done a heap of sheep but the moo is a bit of a different story. 
> 
> 
> 
> That Jersey steak looks pretty good Bill. Some people are put off by the yellow fat but it all tastes the same I reckon. Good intramuscular fat in it by the look.


I prefer the yellow fat, I actually think it tastes better.

----------


## Bill999

> Are those bull horns big enough to make a couple roaring horns  @Bill999 ?


Hard to say mate they are nothing impressive, suppose it depends how big a roaring horn you want



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## country cuts

Jerseys are good eating cows only reason they aren't done comercialy is the yellow fat everyone has a perception of red meat white fat. Plenty of you tube and pictures around to help you out. If you get stuck the more work the muscle does the tuffer it will be and always cut across the grain not with the gain. Only frying steak in the 4 1/4 is the rib eye aka scotch fillet. When quartering make life easy and go to the bottom of the eye fillet on the inside and leave 1-2 ribs on the hind quarter. The start of the rib eye starts between the 4th and fifth rib counting up from the neck. Don't forget when you shoot it make an x between the eyes and ears or aim an inch above the eyebrow line. There is a homekill guy oz from down south explains it well on utube

----------


## Cigar

> If you get stuck the more work the muscle does the tuffer it will be and always cut across the grain not with the gain.


My brother also says the more work the muscle does, the better it tastes.
He works at a beef plant and gets cheap meat, he never buys the eye fillet (tender but no taste he reckons), he mainly goes for the striploin.

----------


## XR500

> Jerseys are good eating cows only reason they aren't done comercialy is the yellow fat everyone has a perception of red meat white fat. Plenty of you tube and pictures around to help you out. If you get stuck the more work the muscle does the tuffer it will be and always cut across the grain not with the gain. Only frying steak in the 4 1/4 is the rib eye aka scotch fillet. When quartering make life easy and go to the bottom of the eye fillet on the inside and leave 1-2 ribs on the hind quarter. The start of the rib eye starts between the 4th and fifth rib counting up from the neck. Don't forget when you shoot it make an x between the eyes and ears or aim an inch above the eyebrow line. There is a homekill guy oz from down south explains it well on utube



Open sights yes,

But remember if its a friendly one that you shoot from 5 metres using a scoped hunting rifle the scope sight picture will be inch and a half high, so bullet will land inch and a half low..

----------


## country cuts

> Open sights yes,
> 
> But remember if its a friendly one that you shoot from 5 metres using a scoped hunting rifle the scope sight picture will be inch and a half high, so bullet will land inch and a half low..


Yep you'll have to work out where your rifle will shoot my advice is where the bullet needs to end up

----------


## Micky Duck

and for crying out loud....seperate it from its mates when you do deed...dont want its brother going all NATO on you at smell of blood. they look pretty quiet from you photos,shouldnt be too difficult to get him into good safe position....

----------


## country cuts

> and for crying out loud....seperate it from its mates when you do deed...dont want its brother going all NATO on you at smell of blood. they look pretty quiet from you photos,shouldnt be too difficult to get him into good safe position....


If you do separate them put a cow or the steer with him or it won't settle and will try to get back with the others. Best is to drop it where it stands and let its mate go into another pen or paddock then cut its throat. Scary feeling when you are bending over to cut its throat and others come in behind you

----------


## Micky Duck

agree....at very least put the other fella and a few mates elsewhere while you do the deed.

----------


## Louie

> Hard to say mate they are nothing impressive, suppose it depends how big a roaring horn you want
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers mate, haha yeah buggered if i know. If they look like they'd do the job after dispatching him i'll happily send ya some beer money for em.

----------


## rugerman

Coat hook by the back door maybe  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Cigar

Mount the skull on the front of your Cadillac!

----------


## Dicko

Growth rate on bulls is 25% or more above steers. Bull beef is fine in young animals. Up to 18-24 months.
Id eat a young bull.

----------


## Bill999

> Yep you'll have to work out where your rifle will shoot my advice is where the bullet needs to end up


shouldnt be a problem mate they are very quiet and Iv got a perfect little rifle for braining them

----------


## Moa Hunter

Re shooting, I prefer to shoot them in the back of the head / back of the ear with a centre fire. That way if you get a pass through the bullet doesnt end up in the body.
Stick up close to the base of the jaw, but just a 'stick' not a decapitation.
Do all the leg and gutting / windpipe / bunghole cuts on the ground and roll the guts out. Split the stomach on the ground and shake the grass out - will make it easier to load guts for clean up.
If discarding the skin, split it right down the backbone so there are two halves and leave an ear on each half.
Hang the bastard up with a chain around the horns off the loader and put a safety line through the brisket to the loader frame incase you made a balls up and the head comes off.
With a ladder tie a strong rope to one side of the upper neck skin gripping the ear to pull it down a bit and keep your hand away from the knife.
Tie the rope to something handy and back the tractor away to pull the first side of the skin off. Repeat.
Go to the back of the local supermarket early in the morning at the Butchery dept and ask if there is anyone keen to cut up a 250kg beast as a cashie

----------


## Bill999

You think he will go 250? I didnt think he would be much over 200 if I had to guess. But my guesses are very below average 
Thats him today next to a pretty typical boundary fence this morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bill999

> and for crying out loud....seperate it from its mates when you do deed...dont want its brother going all NATO on you at smell of blood. they look pretty quiet from you photos,shouldnt be too difficult to get him into good safe position....


yeah man they roar like lions when I take them to the yards I use if there has been a beast done there recently

never heard them make that sound any other time

----------


## Moa Hunter

> You think he will go 250? I didnt think he would be much over 200 if I had to guess. But my guesses are very below average 
> Thats him today next to a pretty typical boundary fence this morning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are probably right being able to see him in the flesh. Bulls do weigh heavy esp. up the front. Grain him up! 
Oh and add to earlier post 'split skin from arse to chin on the front as well as the spine so the skin comes off in two halves'

----------


## Bill999

I was thinking Id possibly make the job even harder by tanning the skin too so ill see if I can get it off in one piece

----------


## Cordite

Cow's milk is high in protein, should theoretically make for some nice lean beef.  

Human milk is the other way, high in fat, because we need to grow relatively more brains and less brawn.  That's why we don't farm babies for meat, just for state benefits.

----------


## Micky Duck

I did heifer for the boss some time back...did basic cuts the same as would for a deer,just enough cuts on ground to open it up,the lifted it up with tractor...slow and steady with the knife work...and skin will come off good....they pretty hardy hides,just take your time and it will be all good.

----------


## bazz61

> Sounds like you have a bit of bad luck with your homekill guy. We do miss sometimes and have to give it a quick follow up. As for hanging it depends on the chiller if it's running around 2 degrees then 14 days is Allgood. If you want to do the job over a couple of weekends kill it 1 Saturday bone it the next Saturday and re hang in primal and pack it the 3rd Saturday. If the chiller is running warm or being opened all the time it shortens up the hanging time. Make sure the chiller is on and down to temperature before putting the beef in alot make the mistake of putting it in then turning the chiller on. For cutting a beef in half a bacho saw works good or if you have a reciprocating saw get a makita or bosch stainless blade don't use a chainsaw makes alot of mess and the bone fragments will go green first. Hope this helps out a bit


I had a 223 richochet of a Steers head , after it settled down managed to clean kill it , boy were  the Steaks tough , adrenalin wrecks meat .

----------


## Bill999

> I did heifer for the boss some time back...did basic cuts the same as would for a deer,just enough cuts on ground to open it up,the lifted it up with tractor...slow and steady with the knife work...and skin will come off good....they pretty hardy hides,just take your time and it will be all good.


what did you use for bags and how many buckets did you need for the mince cuts?

Im a fan of heifer/steer meat but this is my first bull so im hoping its going to be good,

----------


## XR500

I treat my home kills with the odd apple. Once they get to know them they go crazy for them. Rock up with a couple of apples, feed one to him, gets the juices flowing, follows me through the gate to an adjoining paddock away from his mates... " oh goodie I'm getting special treatment!" Another apple down the gullet, and pop! in the swede. Absolutely no adenalin involved :Cool:

----------


## Cigar

Nearly all the prime meat you buy is heifer or steer. Bull mostly goes for grinding beef (i.e for burgers) due to the lower fat content, but often has other classes added to add a bit more fat in the final product.

----------


## Bill999

> I treat my home kills with the odd apple. Once they get to know them they go crazy for them. Rock up with a couple of apples, feed one to him, gets the juices flowing, follows me through the gate to an adjoining paddock away from his mates... " oh goodie I'm getting special treatment!" Another apple down the gullet, and pop! in the swede. Absolutely no adenalin involved


I use the sacks of cow food (grain) like that 
shake the sack when someone leaves my gate open and they are out on the road
they come running back in to the property or follow me as far as I want them to 

they get a little dubious when you use an empty sack too many times in a row, so you have to keep your credibilty high

----------


## Got-ya

For cutting the carcass in half. Grab the chainsaw and empty all the bar oil out of it. find the oldest crappest chain you have and stick it on the bar. Run in a bucket of hot water with some detergent to give it a clean. If you want chuck some cooking oil in where the bar oil goes but not really needed as the fat will lubricate enough.

----------


## Cigar

> For cutting the carcass in half. Grab the chainsaw and empty all the bar oil out of it. find the oldest crappest chain you have and stick it on the bar. Run in a bucket of hot water with some detergent to give it a clean. If you want chuck some cooking oil in where the bar oil goes but not really needed as the fat will lubricate enough.


And then take the chainsaw apart and give it a good clean out.
I used the work chainsaw to cut up a frozen leg of beef. The guys from head office borrowed it a couple of weeks later, then gave me grief for the stink of all the rotting meat dust they had to clean out of the inside!  :Psmiley:   :Sick:

----------


## Got-ya

yeah true. needs a good clean after.

----------


## country cuts

> I had a 223 richochet of a Steers head , after it settled down managed to clean kill it , boy were  the Steaks tough , adrenalin wrecks meat .


Probably find it was a ballistic tip they are rubbish for shooting stuff in the forehead good old fashioned cup and core all day. I put 80% of my beef down with a 22 magnum

----------


## Bill999

I have a new respect for how easy a home kill guy makes that look

Fat as fat inside 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

> And then take the chainsaw apart and give it a good clean out.
> I used the work chainsaw to cut up a frozen leg of beef. The guys from head office borrowed it a couple of weeks later, then gave me grief for the stink of all the rotting meat dust they had to clean out of the inside!


oh my home kill with chainsaw story beats that......I took chainsaw apart to clean,got distracted and started playing with other saw,then went back to origonal saw to put back together and couldnt for life of me find cover...not on bench,not on freezer,not behind freezer...I was just about to keep watch for men in white coats coming to take me to padded room,when spotted Meg with grin on face and cover out on lawn,now spotlessly clean....BITCH .....

----------


## Bill999

Just as I pulled the trigger on dads recropcating saw we got a power cut and had to do it all by hand with a hand saw so Im toast 

I dont think Im going to sign up to do that again any time soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## country cuts

> Just as I pulled the trigger on dads recropcating saw we got a power cut and had to do it all by hand with a hand saw so I’m toast 
> 
> I don’t think I’m going to sign up to do that again any time soon 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When a generator or battery saw would be gold. Chopper probably would have been faster

----------


## DavidGunn

> Just as I pulled the trigger on dads recropcating saw we got a power cut and had to do it all by hand with a hand saw so I’m toast 
> 
> I don’t think I’m going to sign up to do that again any time soon 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chainsaw with cooking oil in the oil tank.

----------


## Bill999

to those who said that the bulls will become problematic in the next short period you were spot on

the one thats not hanging in the chiller jumped the fence/fences to join the nabours cows

cant wait to bap that one as well

----------


## Micky Duck

hehehehe...you might need someone with big gun to come visit after all.
Loaded 2 R2 jersey bulls in truck today,quiet going in,quiet going off....now the two R2 friesans on other hand were stroppy as heck...they ran back into truck 3 times at saleyards before staying out and into pens.....bent the plurry back door in process...would happily have shot them both.

----------


## superdiver

What a great read this has been. First and last beefy I did was an 800kg+ hereford/simmental that I helped a mate with. 223 behind the ear on the milking pad then a tractor to raise for gutting and bleeding. Took 5 strong guys to carry each quartered section to get Into the chiller. Back breaking  stuff but the beer tasted great

----------


## Bill999

lifting these quarters (especially with all the ribs on the hind quarters) to get them into the chiller with one other person helping was a effort thats for sure

----------


## Bill999

Things are starting too look pretty chocka with the mince to come tomorrow 
I got a hand with cutting it up from guy that was an ex butcher which was a great idea in hind sight as he was showing me things I was definitely not aware of like locations of sirloins ect 

I mostly just did the mince trimming and cutting and attempting to keep up with bagging 

Two nights and Id say 7 ish hours total including the clean up with a pro on hand so its a mission to say the least doing it in your back yard but Ill probably do it again as its awesome to see an animal you grew be broken down completely and how good it is and this one was pretty fat/impressive considering its age and breeding(dairy cross) at likely 230ish kg on the hook by his estimate at 15 months old 

Little bit of sweat and pain but a cool little project over the Christmas break 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

oh do come on...get with the programme...HOW GOOD DOES IT TASTE????????

----------


## Bill999

Im cooking a brisket up for dinner now in the oven 
The sirloin was great plenty of fat to keep it nice and moist 

By all accounts its fatty and fantastic 

Even in the chiller 11 days it still tastes very fresh if that makes sense 
No gamey or unpleasant tastes at all. 
Definitely very fatty which isnt bad just needs to be planned for when cooking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bill999

> oh do come on...get with the programme...HOW GOOD DOES IT TASTE????????


Random last sirloin as I hoovered the rest and tonites brisket 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## XR500

:Thumbsup:

----------


## Micky Duck

well thats awesome...no plurry good if it tastes like crap.....

----------


## Bill999

> well thats awesome...no plurry good if it tastes like crap.....




I concur its super satisfying when it ends up tasting this good roasted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bill999

Things are nice and chocka now 
The mince in anther freezer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

